# Another butane accident



## Relentless999 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just wanted to give a reminder to others about using butane and other things that are flammable. 
If I would have known he was going to try and make oil I would have warned him of what I have read on this site.. Ive heard of a couple people dying while making oil with butane..

Anyways, he was trying to make oil using butane, and he did it inside (STUPID).. something blew up, not sure how or where the flame came from, but it took all the skin off his thumbs and burned his legs when he dropped it too. 3rd degree burns.. hes in the hospital.
Hes thankful to be alive.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 2, 2009)

did you learn your lesson son


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

hard way to learn...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 2, 2009)

was it a buddy of yours ?  you just said he.... ?  just curios


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, I hope he heals up okay.


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ya he's a good friend of mine. Learn my lesson? I already knew..


----------



## Tater (Oct 2, 2009)

Thats what happens when you don't take the proper safety precautions.  I would feel bad for him but I can't as it was his own fault.  There was a kid around my town that blew up a hotel room and killed himself making iso oil on a hot plate.  Destroyed a few hotel rooms as well.  This is about as stupid as storing gasoline in an open container in your bedroom.

Hopefully he wont be contributing to the gene pool.  Thats the problem with modern medicine we continue to keep the morons alive and allow them to continue to dilute the gene pool.

You may think this is harsh but this was not an accident nor was it something that was outside of his control.  It was his own stupidity that caused the situation and I for one don't feel bad for him at all.  If he hurt someone else or damaged another persons property then I feel bad for those people but not for this idiot.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 2, 2009)

(Hopefully he wont be contributing to the gene pool. Thats the problem with modern medicine we continue to keep the morons alive and allow them to continue to dilute the gene pool.)

I have to agree With Tater...... sounds harsh, but its true !


----------



## Mountain_Homegrown (Oct 15, 2009)

Boom


----------



## Mutt (Oct 15, 2009)

I never understood why people for 1.
Heat up the ISO oil on a hot plate or something....Just use a lil patience and let it evap outside. 91% don't take very long at all with a fresh breeze and some sunshine.
2. Why do people make butane inside while smoking a cig or something. Compressed flammable gas....duh.....

I love butane oil. but i only make that out in the country. If it shoots off like a rocket (had the tip break once....whoosh...homeade bottle rocket without a report  ) your not going to have it hit someones house or sumit.

In a subdivision or balcony ISO the safer way.


----------



## Tater (Oct 21, 2009)

Mutt, I have never understood it either.  Its like checking to see how full your gas tank with a match.  There is no cure for stupidity though and unfortunately it only takes one dummy to give any activity a bad rep.  The proliferation of unneeded safety labels is a perfect example of the level of stupidity that can be found in society.  Like my wifes curling iron came in a box with a label warning it was for external use only   WOW!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 21, 2009)

Glad to see Darwinisim is alive and well.

...I could see the gang from "Its Always Sunny" doing something like this.

"Bro, I know what I am doing...Dont worry."

Did he happen to tell the hospital how he burned himself?
Those kind of statistics are bad for the rest of us. Makes medical grade extracts look like meth production to the average TV dedicated citizen.

Feel me?

Next time, take the butane from him. Treat it as if he's drunk with keys in hand wanting to go for a spin in the snow.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 21, 2009)

> Like my wifes curling iron came in a box with a label warning it was for external use only   WOW!



:holysheep: makes ya wonder why they even had to put that notice on it :holysheep:
Those paramedics musta been dumbfounded on that call. :holysheep:


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 17, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> :holysheep: makes ya wonder why they even had to put that notice on it :holysheep:
> Those paramedics musta been dumbfounded on that call. :holysheep:




AHAHAHA Thanks for the chuckle Mutt


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 17, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> Mutt, I have never understood it either. Its like checking to see how full your gas tank with a match. There is no cure for stupidity though and unfortunately it only takes one dummy to give any activity a bad rep. The proliferation of unneeded safety labels is a perfect example of the level of stupidity that can be found in society. Like my wifes curling iron came in a box with a label warning it was for external use only  WOW!


 
I hate the use of butane, we have argued about it before,,, but this thread got reposted and i had to chime in about your wife's curling iron comment... I found one too,  go look on your shop vac, it has a safety warning about not putting 'penis' into suction tubing, it used to just say 'body parts'(i have our old one and a new one), someone somewhere did someting kinky with his shop vac and musta paid a huge price :holysheep:


----------



## Moto-Man (Nov 21, 2009)

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> I hate the use of butane, we have argued about it before,,, but this thread got reposted and i had to chime in about your wife's curling iron comment... I found one too,  go look on your shop vac, it has a safety warning about not putting 'penis' into suction tubing, it used to just say 'body parts'(i have our old one and a new one), someone somewhere did someting kinky with his shop vac and musta paid a huge price :holysheep:



Thanks for the laugh, SP! Too funny 

Cheers,


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 22, 2009)

Has anybody seen Scarey Movie with Doofie?  He likes to use the vacuum too.


----------

